# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Tadacip - Hur det kan hjälpa dig att förstora din penis

## Addy01

Tadacip är ett växtbaserat piller som används för att bota erektil dysfunktion (ED) hos män utan recept. Det hjälper också till att öka blodflödet till medlemmen för att hjälpa män som har erektion. Det fungerar genom att hjälpa till att slappna av åderbråck i penis, vilket gör att mer blod kan strömma in i penis när du blir sexuellt upphetsad. Detta i sin tur hjälper till att ge större blodflöde i hela kroppen, inklusive till andra organ och körtlar. Det används därför som en sekundär effekt.

Det generiska namnet för detta tillägg är "Adware". Generisk doseringsinformation finns inte för detta läkemedel, och det finns inte heller någon indikation på hur mycket som ska tas eller vilken diet det ska tas med. Många undrar varför tillverkaren inte har tillåtit att ett generiskt namn ska ha en egen aktiv ingrediens. Detta beror på säkerhetsproblem när det gäller de negativa biverkningarna som vissa ED kan ha om medlemmen tar ett läkemedel med en aktiv ingrediens.


En av de vanligaste biverkningarna i samband med tadacip när den tillverkades var risken för hjärtinfarkt eller stroke. Detta inträffade eftersom blodtrycket kan höja sig mycket högt när man använder medicinen. Detta kan leda till att hjärtinfarkt eller stroke inträffar inom flera minuter efter att produkten har använts. Lyckligtvis är detta en av de minst vanliga biverkningarna av detta läkemedel. Många som har haft den här upplevelsen säger att de bara mildt irriterades av förekomsten av "hjärtinfarkt" -känslan men tänkte inte på något, valde att vänta på effekterna av högt blodtryck och ignorerade de andra känslor som kan uppstå .


Många undrar om det finns några andra möjliga biverkningar av tadacip förutom de som nämnts ovan. Många av dem som tar detta läkemedel är osäkra på hur länge medicinen kommer att finnas kvar i deras system, på grund av effekterna av att det är ett syntetiskt receptbelagt läkemedel. Många av folket säger att det verkar vara lite längre än andra receptbelagda eller receptfria läkemedel. Många säger också att medan medicinen stannar längre finns det fortfarande ingen förändring i blodtrycksnivån, vilket får dem att ifrågasätta hur effektiv medicinen är totalt sett. Även om det inte finns några officiella långsiktiga resultat från läkemedlet som används för Tadacip http://lakare100mg.com/pills/tadacip/, säger de som har tagit det att de mår bättre när de är på medicinen än tidigare.


Hur lång tid tadacip kommer att stanna kvar i systemet är ett av de största frågetecknen för alla som överväger att ta det. P-piller är utformat för att stanna kvar i systemet några timmar till några dagar beroende på styrkan du tar. Den högsta dosen tadacip måste tas under en period av sex till åtta timmar. Om du tar piller i en vecka eller mer måste du se din läkare för att se till att din kropp kan hantera den stora mängden medicin utan att några negativa biverkningar uppstår. Vissa människor som tar tadacip som en förebyggande åtgärd för högt blodtryck eller kolesterolproblem, tycker ofta att de behöver sänka sin dagliga dos efter de första dagarna för att låta medicinen fungera mer effektivt. Prata med din läkare för att ta reda på det bästa sättet att ta tadacip eller något annat generiskt läkemedel för den delen.


Eftersom det fungerar som ett syntetiskt läkemedel är många av de generiska läkemedlen på marknaden inte precis vad de verkar vara. Det skulle inte vara förvånande att se forzacip listat som Cina, forzacip acid eller till och med Cipro. Många människor är inte medvetna om dessa skillnader och slutar köpa något som inte är vad det annonseras för. Det är viktigt att alltid kontakta din apotekspersonal eller läkare innan du köper något läkemedel, särskilt via internet. Många webbplatser säljer generiska läkemedel som inte är vad de annonseras för att vara och du vill inte omedvetet riskera din hälsa.


Den aktiva substansen i tadacip, även känd som Nichemide, har visat sig ha biverkningar som sträcker sig från mild till svår. Några av de vanligaste biverkningarna inkluderar förvirring, ångest, yrsel, huvudvärk, illamående, yrsel och stickningar i fötter eller händer. Biverkningarna blir mer uttalade om du tar mer än 20 mg av läkemedlet dagligen. För de flesta patienter minskar biverkningarna när läkemedlet har stoppats, men de kan fortfarande vara irriterande. Av denna anledning rekommenderas många patienter att rådfråga sin läkare innan de börjar ta tadacip.

Andra vanliga biverkningar inkluderar svårigheter att få erektion, ejakulera tidigare än önskat, grumlig urin, flagnande eller skalande hud och minskad libido. Vissa patienter märker att deras prestationer i sängen medan de tar tadacip inte lever upp till sina vildaste drömmar. Även om de flesta av dessa biverkningar inte har några allvarliga effekter är det klokt att prata med en läkare innan du tar medicinen. Det viktigaste är att följa doseringsanvisningarna noggrant. Om du upplever några obekväma biverkningar när du tar tadacip, sluta ta det omedelbart.

----------

